# Bausteine Verbinden - Codesys



## rambaldi0085 (22 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ist vielleicht eine Blöde Frage, aber komm einfach nicht drauf, wie ich die 2 Bausteine am besten miteinander verbinden kann ohne jedesmal den Umweg über Variablen zu gehen.

Möchte es so wie im 1. Bild hinbekommen.
 bei mir verbindet er aber nur immer den 1. Ausgang des ersten Bausteins mit dem 1. Eingang des zweiten Bausteins

Danke schonmal und weiterhin ein schönes Wochenende
Jörg


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2011)

Bild 1 ist CFC und Bild 2 sieht nach FUP aus.

Lösung verwende CFC anstelle von FUP.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Oktober 2011)

Wenn es in FUP bleiben soll, könntest du die Variablen des OUT-Bereichs des einen Bausteins mit dem IN des anderen Beschalten.
In FUP würde ich dann für jeden Baustein ein Netzwerk machen, und dann z.B. den Eingang DN vom BLIND_CONTROL mit der Variable "BLIND_INPUT_Rollade_01.QD" beschalten. Bei den anderen Variablen die du wie in CFC "durchverdrahtet" haben möchtest kannst du dann genauso verfahren.


----------



## rambaldi0085 (22 Oktober 2011)

Danke für eure Tipps,
man lernt nie aus.
Habe bis heute noch nie etwas von der alternativen "Programmierform CFV"
gehört.

aber werde doch lieber beim alt bekannten FUP bleiben


----------

